# XStream - Deserialization with Properties



## HolgerH (11. Nov 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Probl mit dem XStream. Der konvertiert mir ein XML-File in ein Objekt (Klassenstruktur analog XML-Struktur)

In folgenden Standardformat...


```
<Inhouse>
  <Date>"12.12.2004"</Date>
  <MadeBy>"SELF"</MadeBy>
</Inhouse>
```

...klappt das Erzeugen des Objektes ohne Probleme, wie eine Rückkonvertierung des erzeugten Objektes in XML zeigt. Da die XML-File aber ein Konverter erzeugt, bin ich gezwungen, folgendes Format zu verwenden:


```
<Inhouse>
  <Date value="12.12.2004"/>
  <MadeBy value="SELF"/>
</Inhouse>
```

Daher dachte ich, den PropertyConverter zu registrieren, da auf http://xstream.codehaus.org der Beschreibung nach der Geeignetste zu sein scheint.
Aber mit einem

```
XStream xs = new XStream(new DomDriver());
xs.registerConverter(new PropertiesConverter());
```
ist es leider nicht getan.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich den Konverter dazu bewege, die Daten aus einem Tag mit "value=" zu lesen?

thx, Holger


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2005)

glaube kaum dass das funzt: die Konverter dienen nur zur Übertragung von Text -> JavaTyp, das XML Format ist da nur vorgeschoben

ich würde vor dem de-serialisieren das ganze einfach durch eine XSL-Transformation jagen


----------



## HolgerH (11. Nov 2005)

Durch eine XML-Transformation... wäre eine Möglichkeit. gibts da schon eine Möglichkeit oder muss ich die mir selber programmieren (parsen is ja nich so die eleganteste Lösung...)


----------

